# Newbie-feeling a bit frustrated :(



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello! 

I am new to posting but have been following the boards for a while so thought I'd drop in and say HELLO! 

I am 25 and myself and my partner have been ttc for nearly 4 years. We are on the waiting list for IUI with my local hospital but have found the last 18months very difficult in our waiting for treatment. 

Due to setbacks in our referral and our files "not going to the correct department" I had to wait over a year for an initial consultation, where normally it would be 6 months. Over the past few months they have been trying to rectify their mistakes and I thought we were finally on the path to beginning treatment. We had an appointment last Wednesday where the nurse seemed very positive, she said there were a few more boxes to tick but assured us that treatment would be starting in less than 8 weeks time. BUT... after ringing to book in a pre treatment scan today I was told things were going to have to grind to a halt and would take another few months to get a scan done, let alone start any sort of treatment plan (for reasons which I'm still unsure).

Needless to say I broke down on the phone and have been reeling from these words all evening. 

I suppose I'm looking for advice on where to go from here, has anybody else experienced unnecessary set backs? I'm sure the nhs don't appreciate that when you have difficulties getting pregnant it's all you can think about!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Dramaqueen

Sorry you are having a tough time - the waiting is the hardest thing  

I've put some links to threads where ladies may be able to give you a bit more advice on tests/treatment and waiting times

CLICK HERE FERTILITY INVESTIGATIONS

CLICK HERE UNDER 25s

 IUI 

Hope this helps

KA xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello DramaQueen

Welcome to FF 

I agree the hardest part of this journey is the waiting and the disappointment from delays, I always fill the time doing research and jobs round the house just incase a BFP is round the corner

I have attached a few things you might find helpful

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *   CLIcK HERE 

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

Let me know if you need anything else

L x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

2 for the price of one there!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Lilly83 said:


> 2 for the price of one there!


  

Dramaqueen - just ask any questions and we'll try and direct you.

KA xxx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks both  

I'll take a look at those boards ! X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No probs

If there are any more issues with your treatment sometimes it helps giving pals a call in your local hospital, I had delays of months and months and I found it so hard, these nhs ivf units are so over stretched in my experience but once you start things are better, you do hear some issues with admin and cock ups though 

Hope things get moving soon

L x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

I feel your pain, we'd just started investigations then had to move to another part of the country and they have different rules about when they'll intervene. They'll also only fund one round of IVF, unlike the district we moved from which would fund 3. While we're not at that stage yet it is so frustrating being passed around this system - all you want is answers and a little sympathy, and so far I've not found many people good at either. Keep your fingers crossed and try to stay positive - when I get really down I tell myself that everything happens for a reason, and there will be something good around the corner. Not hugely helpful advice, but it keeps me sane!


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

That sounds awful Kimmi, they should make the rules the same for everywhere! things have progressed a little over the week but still have to wait until August to start treatment, keeping everything crossed for this not it change! 

My DP lives by that advice, he keeps reminding me of it very day! He's just so more laid back than I am!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

I know, it's so unfair! I've written to my MP about it (trying to take back some control, do something positive!) and bless him he wrote straight back saying he agrees and he's talking to the CCG about increasing the number of tries you have on IVF. Hoping he manages it! At least I feel like I'm doing something!

August isn't too far away, we've had months of waiting so when you're just weeks away it feels great. Good luck!

xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

That sounds positive, I find when you have something to focus on it makes the time go a bit quicker, hopefully by the time things come around you'll have more tries! 

Yeah I'm pleased with August, I've got the six weeks holidays coming up which is always packed with meeting up with friends so should make these last few weeks go quickly, fingers crossed!


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi DramaQueen

Welcome to FF.  We have also had lots of set-backs and didn't get to our initial consultation until over a year after our first GP appointment, then like you we had to wait for yet more blood tests, scans and investigations.  It's soo hard when you've already waited for so long.  I know each person will have a different experience and different authorities will have different rules and waiting times but we have felt that everything has moved a lot more quickly after treatment started, we had 6 rounds of clomid which started about 10 weeks after our first fertility appointment, unfortunately it didn't work for us so like you IUI is next and due to start next cycle!!

Good luck with everything, I know it's such a difficult journey, remember there is a lot of support on here

Take care xx


----------

